# Wii U update 5.1.0 error 162-3006 Please Help. ;_; 50 tbt reward.



## Danielkang2 (Jul 29, 2014)

I tried contacting nintendo, but they had little info on the error code. They told me they need to repair it. But 100s of people are experiencing the same error. So I don't want to take the hassle of repairing it. The error code happens when it reaches 80-100 percent. Do any of you have the same error? Please help.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://http://techforums.nintendo.com/message/132459#132459


----------



## Flop (Jul 30, 2014)

Try starting the update through the "start game" menu instead of the settings.  It should prompt you to update before playing any software.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 30, 2014)

I tried EVERYTHING. resetting router, update through download management through settings and through start game menu. It always fails when it gets to about 99 percent.


----------



## Flop (Jul 30, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I tried EVERYTHING. resetting router, update through download management through settings and through start game menu. It always fails when it gets to about 99 percent.



Oh. That was what I had to do. Sorry to hear that


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nintendo thinks it's a hardware problem... I don't think so.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm so stressed. I really don't want to send it for repair.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 30, 2014)

If you've tried the majority of solutions out there, then you might have to really consider sending it in. It sucks no lie, but it's better than trying untested solutions or having a bricked console.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 30, 2014)

That is true. But there's 100s of people that have the same problem and trying to find a solution. And Nintendo REALLY needs to patch this.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm considering sending it to nintendo if nobody comes up with a solution in a month. I have 2 months left in warranty.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 30, 2014)

The only way they could fix this is by allowing people to download the update software to a USB and update via that. Sounds like an issue I have with PS3, for some reason at 99% it corrupts or takes forever over wireless, but if I download and install via USB it updates.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 30, 2014)

I got a question, I used to download updates just fine. If they make a new update let's say 5.1.1 and i try to update that. Will the update work?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 30, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I got a question, I used to download updates just fine. If they make a new update let's say 5.1.1 and i try to update that. Will the update work?



Maybe? It could very well just do the same thing and I wouldn't bother waiting around for Nintendo to push an update.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok, I know what you mean...


----------



## CR33P (Jul 30, 2014)

50 tbt seems pretty low for saving your wii u from oblivion


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 31, 2014)

Well... People could just help me. Also I have warranty on my wii u. I don't want to send it in for repair. >_<


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 31, 2014)

if you have a warranty on it, why wouldn't you send it in? that's exactly what they're for


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 31, 2014)

I live on the island of guam which is besides japan so to send it to American Nintendo it'll take about 40 days to come back to me. It's SUCH a hassle.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 1, 2014)

then don't complain and leave your wii u the way it is.
_useless._


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

Well it's not a YOU HAVE TO DO IT IN ORDER TO PLAY GAMES kind of update.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just wanna see if anyone can come up with a solution. If not I'll send it to Nintendo.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 1, 2014)

updates sometimes are on game discs


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## Bowie (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't you just wait until the next update?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

That's what I thought but I have until september in warranty.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 1, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> That's what I thought but I have until september in warranty.



Oh, well, in that case, I'd get it sent in.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

hmmm. I might.

- - - Post Merge - - -

All of my updates worked fine. >_>


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

All of you, Thank You So Much. I tried again on the update and it FINALLY worked. I'm so happy. Thank You All!


----------



## papichouleau (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello ! I have t the same kind of probleme with the last update (I don't know witch one) how did you do to make it work ? (sry for my english :/ ) Please help :'(


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 11, 2014)

NateNerd99 said:


> Hello ! I have t the same kind of probleme with the last update (I don't know witch one) how did you do to make it work ? (sry for my english :/ ) Please help :'(


Daniel just updated his Wii U using the latest 5.1.1 update (I think).


----------



## drjvicente (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok, i have the most probable solution:

- CONNECT TO A DIFFERENT WIFI NETWORK! I used my phone's 3G network, shared through WiFi.

I dont know why, but the Wii U just stops working with your current network, probably caused by a previous patch.
Changing some stuff on your router maybe will help, but i cant tell what should u change. Some people got this working through DNS (008.008.008.008 / 008.008.008.004), but i havent tried this.

So thats it, using a different network worked for me )

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## papichouleau (Aug 12, 2014)

How to use the 3G network of a phone ? #noob


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh. Thank You so much but I had this fixed by calling nintendo MANY times. Thank You sooo much though. I'm closing. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I can't close it lol. how do I do that?


----------



## papichouleau (Aug 12, 2014)

Heeeelp !!! I don't know how to use a phone as a wifi network


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 12, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Oh. Thank You so much but I had this fixed by calling nintendo MANY times. Thank You sooo much though. I'm closing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I can't close it lol. how do I do that?



Just report to close it. 

@Nate: Look up your phone model and find out if your cell coverage allows you to do tethering.


----------



## papichouleau (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok, it will take for a year to finish :/ If it work (and it will work ) Did i need to use the phone for all update ?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 12, 2014)

NateNerd99 said:


> Ok, it will take for a year to finish :/ If it work (and it will work ) Did i need to use the phone for all update ?



If you're using your phone to update, then yes. If you turn it off it will interrupt and possibly brick your Wii U.


----------



## papichouleau (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh okey !


----------



## papichouleau (Aug 13, 2014)

THAAANNXXXX !!! That wooorked  Thank do much x')

- - - Post Merge - - -

so*


----------

